# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Telfast  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Telfast 
stosowałam i niestety wystąpiły u mnie  bóle głowy , nudności i zawroty głowy....

----------


## Gosia

Wskazania: Tabletki Telfast 120 - leczenie objawowe sezonowego alergicznego nieżytu nosa. Tabletki Telfast 180 - leczenie objawowe przewlekłej pokrzywki idiopatycznej.
Najczęściej przy stosowaniu tego leku zaobserwowano ból i zawroty głowy, senność, nudności. Rzadko występuje zmęczenie, bezsenność, nerwowość, zaburzenia snu, koszmary senne, wysypka skórna, pokrzywka, świąd, obrzęk naczynioruchowy, duszność.

----------


## pola

U mnie niestety również nudności i zawroty głowy już po 4 dawkach leku (rano i wieczorem po 1 tab.). Odstawiłam i już nie wezmę za żadne skarby świata. To okropne uczucie, gdy wszystko zaczyna wirować wskutek działania przyjmowanego leku. Lek powinien pomóc choremu, a nie powodować zaburzeń równowagi. Stosowanie tego leku jest niebezpieczne, zwłaszcza dla kierowców.

----------


## pola

Zawroty głowy trzymać mogą nawet półtora tygodnia po odstawieniu leku - tak jak było w moim przypadku. Szczerze mówiąc to byłam przerażona swoim stanem. Początkowo sądziłam, że mam poważne problemy zdrowotne (uszkodzony błędnik). Byłam nawet u laryngologa, który wykluczył ten problem. 
Kiedy po raz drugi zaczęłam stosować ten lek, zorientowałam się, że coś z nim jest nie tak. Ponownie wystąpiły u mnie nudności i zawroty głowy.

----------


## susu

U mnie nie wystąpiły żadne skutki uboczne. 
I polecam ten lek wszytkim, gdyż jest on na prawdę skuteczny :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pola

Zdecydowanie lepszym lekiem jest ZYRTEC.

----------


## susu

> Zdecydowanie lepszym lekiem jest ZYRTEC.


"Zyrtec ? O nie !  :Big Grin:  ;D"
Telfast lepszy, przynajmniej wg. mnie. 
Mi zyrtec nie pomagał  :Wink: .

----------


## KrolowaMrozu

Zyrtec przez wielu lekarzy,  alergolog ów nie jest polecany, ponoć jest lekiem starszej daty i nie powinno się go stosować...

----------


## zainteresowana

Moje dziecko straciło przytomność po wzięciu jednej dawki leku TELFAST, nastąpiło to na drugi dzień rano po przyjęciu leku. Prawdopodobnie nie oddychał i ocknął się po kilku minutach, wezwałam pogotowie, ale wtedy już czuł się znacznie lepiej. W ulotce jest informacja o tym, że mogą wystąpić zaburzenia krążenia, ale utrata przytomności i brak oddechu to już chyba przegięcie. Najdziwniejsze jest jednak to że żaden lekarz nie chce połączyć ze sobą tych dwóch okoliczności i każdy twierdzi, że to nie możliwe, żeby od tego leku nastąpiło zaburzenie.  Dziecko po utracie przytomności miało jeszcze kilka takich zasłabnięć a wyniki EEG są jednak coraz gorsze. Wcześniej nigdy nie zasłabł. Teraz prawdopodobnie ma padaczkę na to wskazują wyniki EEG i częste zasłabnięcia. Czy u kogoś wystąpiły takie podobne objawy?

----------


## milnka

miałam okropną pokrzywkę od ponad trzech tygodni, nadal nie wiem w sumie od czego, żadne leki nie pomagały, dopiero Telfast dał widoczne rezultaty  :Smile:  i również nie mam jak na razie żadnych skutków ubocznych

----------


## marry9091

Odstawiłam i już nie wezmę za żadne skarby świata. To okropne uczucie, gdy wszystko zaczyna wirować wskutek działania przyjmowanego leku.

----------

